

Microsoft Project “Orleans” – Cloud Services at Scale - xamlhacker
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/04/02/available-now-preview-of-project-orleans-cloud-services-at-scale.aspx

======
Randgalt
While this is interesting, it's so very Microsoft-specific. Microsoft needs to
do better. Are there non .NET bindings? Why do we have to log into live.com to
get the downloads?

------
platz
Couple of differences from Akka actors I see:

1\. Actors are "Virtual" and "Cannot fail" (?) 2\. Actors have "typed"
interfaces.

------
CurtHagenlocher
I've used this internally at Microsoft; it's pretty nice.

